# Seiko Presage (Cocktail Time) advice



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm giving some serious thought about buying myself a Cocktail time watch as there are a couple of examples very reasonably priced at the moment:

https://www.lowryjewellers.com/watches-c1/seiko-mens-presage-cocktail-time-automatic-watch-ssa343j1-p11426/s11479

https://www.lowryjewellers.com/watches-c1/seiko-mens-presage-automatic-cocktail-blue-watch-srpb43j1-p10103

So I'm looking for 'real world' advice or experience from any of you peeps that own/have owned or tried on. I haven't seen one in the flesh as no one near me seems to stock them so this would be an internet sale.

Also, if they are in the sale, would you still try and get a bit extra knocked off?

Cheers.


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

That first one is stunning. One of these is also on my list and that's a really good price.

Here's a review if that's any help, from someone who knows what he's talking about -






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Ive got a blue one.

I had one before.....but stupidly flipped it..to buy something else!

So I then bought another one (the one in your first link)..a few weeks after that....... I saw a blue dialed one being sold!

So I bought the blue dialed one...and sold the lighter blue dialed one!

I think they are great watches..the dials look so much better in "real life"..they are hard to photograph and get a true representation of the dial! They "glimmer"! in sunlight/light!

Im a "liar"!

I had the one in your "second!" link...

Firstly I had the dark blue dial...then flipped it....then got the "lighter" blue dial.........only to flip that to get another darker blue dialed one!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mrzee said:


> Also﻿, if they a﻿re in the sale, w﻿ould you stil﻿l try and get a b﻿it extra knoc﻿ked off?﻿﻿


 Definitely.

This on leather would be my choice,










I've had a good look, and handled them, quality above the asking price I would say, even at full retail. :thumbsup:


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

I had one of the early sarb065 models. Stunning from the front, but I just couldn't get used to the flat or slab sides of the case. Now if they had used the sarb035 style case with the shaped and polished sides I would still have it definitely. I'm being very picky I know, but watches are small things and so small details make or break them depending on individual tastes.

This still doesn't mean I won't get tempted again in the future though! artytime:


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

I have one and I love it. Great value for money - Both those links are great prices.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't go wrong with any Cocktail at this price point IMHO - if you're OK with the thickness - they're rather chunky. It's a 6bps tick. Look much, much more impressive in real life - don't photograph well for some reason (Seiko's photos are terrible). Lowrys is a good retailer too.

That said, I don't have one (anymore) :laughing2dw:


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Both gorgeous, and you're right very good prices -from I've seen over the last few months.. I would hope that the silver hands are ok to read in daylight, maybe an owner can elucidate?

Don't think you can go wrong :thumbsup:


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks all. I hadn't noticed the thickness before until I watched the YouTube video. I kinda wish I could try one on now to see whether it would bug me or not.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Some not so good pics of mine..........They are hard to photo,,,,I mean they look MUCH! better in "real life!".




























And some of the "light" blue one I had..........To me, they went a lovely lilac.....y! colour in sunlight!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

MrF-UK82 said:


> I have one and I love it. Great value for money - Both those links are great prices.


 Is that dial pale blue or is it silver? If it is a pale blue it's lovely...similar to the colour of the first one in the link in the OP.


----------



## yip_london (Sep 21, 2018)

The dial is really nice, as a watch it is comparable to entry level Tissots which costs over 50% more. Personally I think because it's so cheap people tend to flip them so often, the demand for them are pretty high.

I'm pretty sure I've seen them in H Samuel or John Lewis, I'd go see them if you are unsure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew999 (Mar 5, 2012)

A friend of mine has the brown dial version with the leather strap and it looks class in real. Will definitely get one myself at some point :thumbsup:


----------



## aball28 (Aug 27, 2018)

Looked at one in John Lewis a few weeks ago and was impressed, as already said looks classy. Another on my want list.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

I have had one and sold it as id did nothing for me, the guy i sold it to was so impressed that he has bought the ladies red dial one for his wife as a christmas present

the dial is pale blue but a blue strap really brings it out

i dont know what it was about it, i think it just did not feel right. It is a large watch and wears bigger than it is, there was a solid blue enamel version which is a little smaller and is lovely, but was a limited edition and now sold out. You can see them on hodinkee in their shop very difficult to get, but i know where there are two for sale. A little bit more but much nicer.

oh the standard strap is nasty i had mine on a 20mm hirsch rainbow strap


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Matthew999 said:


> A friend of mine has the brown dial version with the leather strap and it looks class in real. Will definitely get one myself at some point :thumbsup:


 The brown dial is stunning in photos, haven't seen one in real life. It could well make me forget the case sides.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Im so tempted. I think I'll sleep on it and see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

mrzee said:


> Im so tempted. I think I'll sleep on it and see how I feel in the morning.


 Buy at the right price, and if it doesn't work for you it'll sell easily. You'll probably lose less than the price of a half decent takeaway


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

@Allthingsmustpass good advice sir!


----------



## fredwastell (Mar 15, 2017)

I have these two. The photos do not do them justice. Lowry is great and at the price quoted, if you don't, I will.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is that dial pale blue or is it silver? If it is a pale blue it's lovely...similar to the colour of the first one in the link in the OP.


 Yes its pale blue. It really captures the light well. Every time i look at it, it looks different. It's stunning.

Must be honest, the only minor criticism I have is the leather strap they come with. They may get better with age and wear but they aren't my cup of tea. Mind you saying that its a piece of cake to put a decent strap on. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Yes its pale blue. It really captures the light well. Every time i look at it, it looks different. It's stunning.
> 
> Must be honest, the only minor criticism I have is the leather strap they come with. They may get better with age and wear but they aren't my cup of tea. Mind you saying that its a piece of cake to put a decent strap on. :thumbs_up:


 Thanks for confirming that... :thumbsup: If I ever got one, I would have to find a nice bracelet for it as I don't like straps.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

@Roger the Dodger @MrF-UK82 I had a listen to the YouTube vid posted by @Alan C and they said the same thing. On the original Cocktail time, the strap is pants. On the newer model with power reserve, the strap is really nice.

I'm trying to hold fast till the weekend when I'm going to try and find one to see in the flesh. They are without a doubt, bloody gorgeous but too many people have mentioned the 15mm thickness which is chunkier than a lot of divers watches for me to buy without trying one first.

@fredwastell @MrF-UK82 @marley Does the thickness bother you? Do they feel really chunky on the wrist?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mrzee said:


> Does﻿ the thickn﻿ess bother yo﻿u? Do they feel really chunky on the wrist?﻿﻿


 I have just tried this one again as a result of this post.










14.4 mm apparently, didn't feel too obtrusive to me. You notice its there, but in a good way I would say. I was wearing this Citizen, which seems a bit like a monster by comparison.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

@WRENCH Cheers for that :thumbsup:


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

mrzee said:


> @Roger the Dodger @MrF-UK82 I had a listen to the YouTube vid posted by @Alan C and they said the same thing. On the original Cocktail time, the strap is pants. On the newer model with power reserve, the strap is really nice.
> 
> I'm trying to hold fast till the weekend when I'm going to try and find one to see in the flesh. They are without a doubt, bloody gorgeous but too many people have mentioned the 15mm thickness which is chunkier than a lot of divers watches for me to buy without trying one first.
> 
> @fredwastell @MrF-UK82 @marley Does the thickness bother you? Do they feel really chunky on the wrist?


 No.

They dont feel chunky to me.

T.B.H. Ive never thought about them being chunky.

Quite comfy in fact!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

marley said:


> No.
> 
> They dont feel chunky to me.
> 
> ...


 That's because they aren't chunky at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## fredwastell (Mar 15, 2017)

I have only a 7.25 inches wrist and it feels good to me.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Too big for me


----------

